

The Next Industrial Revolution - ricaurte
http://www.justinidea.com/2009/07/the-next-industrial-revolution.html

======
dan_the_welder
Low cost automation in the hands of small biz and individuals is the next
industrial revolution.

<http://www.cnczone.com/forums/>

------
tocomment
Any chance this will pan out?

~~~
ricaurte
Given the method they've created to make carbon nanotubes, it should drive
down the price of making the nanotubes and allow things to pan-out. Now if
there is some serious flaw that comes-up in the commercialization process,
then it probably won't, unless it is relatively inexpensive to overcome.

------
alexkay
Original article:
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/07/090729144030.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/07/090729144030.htm)

